# What Is the Merit List of Self Finance Scheme 2012-2013 Issued by HEC?



## arbanix (Aug 19, 2012)

can any one tell me the merit list of sfs issued by hec.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

they r not issuING it online but just sending letters to students with the college nominated! There is a 
big game going on there!


----------



## arbanix (Aug 19, 2012)

They sent me a letter saying that i got admission is shaheed muhtarma benazir bhutto,larkana,but i m originally from punjab , so i told them i will not go to larkana and they told me u can then apply for sargodha or nawazsharif ,but i dont know why they r saying me that.my aggregate marks were good and i want to get in punjab or multan but i dont knowwhat they will do.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Let's make our own merit list. I got 81.45 percent and they put me into FJMC. I am from Lahore.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I had 74.5% and offered DOW.Not going.I am from sialkot punjab.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

what is sfs ??


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

76.64% offered a place In Sargodha.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

for whom?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> what is sfs ??


Self-finance scheme


----------



## arbanix (Aug 19, 2012)

72.5% got in larkana....but i m not going.


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone have any idea about AIMC!!!


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

How much do they charge for self finance. What is the procedure? Kindly help


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

the fee structure is different for every college if u apply on self finance basis. for example, most colleges in lahore and islamabad (AIMC, KE..) cost 10,000 USD/year. but sargodha medical college and RMC cost about 7,000 USD/year. SFS only applies to government medical colleges and you can't apply directly to the college you,
have to apply through HEC and give them a list of your top 7 colleges or something and they'll place you in a college according to your marks..hope that helped


----------



## Saad Zafar (Apr 16, 2013)

Plz help me out... How many govt. Medical colleges in punjab are offering admission in mbbs on self financ seats. And what is admission procedure for these seats? Whats the avarag fee structure in rupees???


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

FAQs on the bottom of this page there should be a list of all the colleges u can apply to on the basis of SFS and their fee structure.


----------



## imaaan (Oct 4, 2013)

Foreigners who applied for medical colleges on self finance plz share ur aggregate.. (60% fsc/equivalent + 40% entry test/SAT)
:roll:


----------

